# Thomas J can I inquire about your Altiverb setup?



## Jeffrey Peterson (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't want to share no problem. But if you could share a little of how you use altiverb.

Do you use Todd AO on the main bus? If so do you use another impulse for strings only, or brass only. How about early reflections?


----------



## bryla (Sep 28, 2011)

He has done already. Search for his name + reverb on this forum.


----------



## TintoL (Sep 28, 2011)

> Guys! You're too kind! There's nothing special going on as far as the reverb goes. I don't have any expensive hardware verbs or anything. On the Allegro Agitato piece I used Altiverb and the Todd-AO impulse that's downloadable from altiverb's site to registered users. Around 30% or so. On top of that I used the Wizoo Cathedral impulse. Again around 25-35% (I can't remember the exact setting). Another good trick is to try and make your template sound like you're listening to a well balanced orchestra in a modest sized room (with little or no reverb - there's a good impulse for this in the wizoo reverb called "percussion room" iirc - this could help give a sense of space to your dry(ish) samples). Once you've achieved that, it really doesn't matter what kind of reverbs you slap on top, it should still sound good and spacious. There's very little reverb can do to create a sense of space, it all starts with the samples and the balance of your template. Typically the rule of thumb is, if it sounds good without reverb it'll sound great with.
> 
> If you go to Peter's site: http://www.samplicity.com/demos/
> and scroll down to my dry version of the demo, download that file and apply any kind of nice large hall reverb (whether impulse or algorithmic) I think you'll find that pretty much anything will suffice to bring out a greater sense of depth because it's already there, at least to a certain degree in the dry version.
> ...




This is the very important reply he did some time ago giving an explanation of how he works.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I have read that, thank you. I just don't know what he is referring to when he says, "around 30% or so". that could mean anything. Is the altiverb instance directly on his track or is he busing it. I assume he is busing it which makes the 30 even more vague. Is 30 the mix or length etc.


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 28, 2011)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Thu Sep 29 said:


> Yes I have read that, thank you. I just don't know what he is referring to when he says, "around 30% or so". that could mean anything. Is the altiverb instance directly on his track or is he busing it. I assume he is busing it which makes the 30 even more vague. Is 30 the mix or length etc.



If I had to guess. I think he was just making an estimate of how much he put on the tracks. 30% or so, which to me would mean a little bit to get the effect.

30% would mean how much he put on the mix. 

Bus your verbs and use your ears and they'll tell you how much you need.


----------



## sinkd (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sure that he means 30% wet inserted on the mix bus. Not as a send, but you would achieve the same result setting your sends to 30% and an aux to 100% wet.

DS


----------



## TehComposerer (Oct 9, 2011)

sinkd @ Sun Oct 02 said:


> I'm sure that he means 30% wet inserted on the mix bus. Not as a send, but you would achieve the same result setting your sends to 30% and an aux to 100% wet.
> 
> DS



That way my reading as well. I think TJ's point was that reverb plays a minimal role in the overall sound relative to the rest of the template, though that's probably less-than-helpful in answering your question.


----------

